# Recurve V-Bar - which one??



## jaykayes (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't quite know where to start when getting a v-bar.

35 degrees? 40? What would make one choose a 35 over a 40?

Which v-bar is good? W&W carbon (my favorite archer uses this apparently but the older model )? Shibuya also has a new one that's the "lightest in the market".

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

40 degrees gives you a slightly wider v bar spread, which may provide a bit more resistance to roll, or canting. It also takes up more room on the shooting line and on the bow rack at your local indoor range :wink: In all honesty, though, the vast majority of us can't even tell the difference where it counts: on the target. 

The win carbon is very nice. I think it dampens a bit better than the aluminum ones (subjective feel only, no quantifiable measurements done). The Shibuya is very light, but I doubt it would matter unless you were building a screaming light bow and needed it for that. 

I have one of the overbuilt adjustable B stinger v bars brackets, and after I set it up and it "felt good," I haven't adjusted it in over two years.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I find the new W&W carbon (the CX2) to be excellent. it has a little flex that eats up any remaining shock, I don't run the damper on my long rod any more.

I do not find the narrow angled v-bars comfortable to shoot, personally. I'm always banging into the left rod. I don't need the rearward mass so I use a 45° for comfort.


----------



## dacpac (Sep 26, 2013)

I have the cx2 and it looks very nice, especially if you have the whole HMC 22 set-up which it goes with


----------



## jaykayes (Dec 27, 2012)

calbowdude said:


> 40 degrees gives you a slightly wider v bar spread, which may provide a bit more resistance to roll, or canting. It also takes up more room on the shooting line and on the bow rack at your local indoor range :wink: In all honesty, though, the vast majority of us can't even tell the difference where it counts: on the target.
> 
> The win carbon is very nice. I think it dampens a bit better than the aluminum ones (subjective feel only, no quantifiable measurements done). The Shibuya is very light, but I doubt it would matter unless you were building a screaming light bow and needed it for that.
> 
> I have one of the overbuilt adjustable B stinger v bars brackets, and after I set it up and it "felt good," I haven't adjusted it in over two years.


Hmm. I was asked to consider the 35 and 40. He initially said I should go for 35 because my "grip is good" and I'm "not too big sized" (I didn't ask him to clarify yet) but if they didn't have one, to go for 40. I don't really know anyone else that uses the 35 so I'm a bit hesitant to get it. 



dacpac said:


> I have the cx2 and it looks very nice, especially if you have the whole HMC 22 set-up which it goes with


I do as a matter of fact, yay! :-D


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm pretty happy with my Shibuya Ultima V-Bar, despite its limitations. It's adjustable enough, comes with all the quick disconnects built-in, is very compact, and works great. What little adjustment ability I lose with it doesn't matter much to me. 

-Kent W.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

45 degree every time.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I like solid V-bars as there are fewer things to come loose, but if you get an adjustable V-bar, you can experiment with various angles and see what suits you best, then just lock it down there and leave it.


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

The B-stinger adjustable though heavy is rock solid and adjustable. The daughter likes it and we have been able to experiment with angle/down angle.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

You're going to get the phone book for an answer if you can't narrow down something about yourself, your shooting and what you prefer. See DChan's "what to include" sticky http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2037374 and save yourself some pain.


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, the b-stinger one is great, lots of solid adjustments. Built like a tank also


----------

